
The State of the World Isn’t Nearly as Bad as You Think - tokenadult
https://edge.org/response-detail/26669
======
everyone
But the improved quality of life and so on has been built up in an
unsustainable manner. We have been using or otherwise destroying our non-
renewable resources (arable land, fresh water sources, and so on) at an
accelerating pace.

Its actually typical for a society or civilisation to be at the height of its
power before it collapses; the easter islanders had their greatest population
and were constructing the biggest stone heads just before their collapse.

